# Barjoist and corrugated



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Almost done sandblasting this gym. The decking is galvanized, along with the walls. Barjoists are ferrous, along with sprinkler pipe, drain pipe and some other misc stuff.

Looking for a dryfall option that will stick to galvanized, yet also prevent rust on the other stuff.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonym123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dude you sandblasted a gym, please don't use dryfall , use something that will last awhile , highest quality latexes you can find or epoxy primer and polyurethane topcoat


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

PPG has an epoxy ester dryfall that is fine on galvanized and is a far better product/rust inhibitor than latex or alkyd dryfalls. It's just called Epoxy Ester Dryfall... single component, sprays like an alkyd, does a really nice job. You'll probably pay double what you pay for latex (more if you buy a lot of dryfall and get good latex pricing), but it's worth it if the customer will pay the upgrade. 
SW also has an epoxy ester df, but it's more difficult to get. It's a regional product (I believe it's a midwest region product... so if it's not local to you they'll have to have it shipped between regions which is a PITA sometimes. If those aren't options, you could also go to PPG's EDF (exterior dry fog) which has a better rust inhibitor but only comes in S/G, or SW has multisurface acrylic available in a satin (possibly even a matte or flat) that is a nice acrylic upgrade and reasonable on price.


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

I'd love to see before and after pics from the sandblast if you have them....And I'd love to hear more about how you handled the job. 
Also curious what blast media you used and size, and what kind of production rate you got out of it if you're willing to share. I've looked at a lot of failing gym ceilings, and have never gotten one that I bid to abrasive blast. Though it's the obvious best answer, most customers have shot it down over price. How did you handle containment and cleanup over a wood gym floor? Did you just plastic and sweep?


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

WOW, ...now *THAT is impressive. Sandblasting an entire deck (?), Nice! I'm so used to being shackled by ridiculously tight commercial budgets that I can't imagine how nice it would be to have a job that allows us to do something like this. We're 100% SW Pro Industrial Dryfall across the board all the time. Kudos to you brother! Yeah, like one of the other posters commented, you've worked so friggin hard at this point, get a coatings system spec from your Sherwin or PPG rep that's going to hold up for 20+ years.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Post is a bit old.... I'll try dig out some pics if I remember. I don't even recall what paint we used.

The job went well tho. Put poly and hardboard on the floor. Taped it like crazy. Duct tape.

I think it was roughly $60k and we did it in about 2-3 weeks, mostly with two guys. Lot of sweeping and vacuuming. The part that sucked was that the sand/dust went through all the cracks in the wall, and stacked up on the ceiling tiles in the adjacent rooms. Spent a lot of time removing ceiling tiles, cleaning vacuuming etc.

If I remember right, I spent about $10k hiring professional cleaners to clean the kitchen and adjoining rooms that all had a solid 1/16" of dust on EVERYTHING. 

Overall, good job but not sure I would tackle it again.... well maybe I would if I had to feed my family. But kind of a high risk type job. The type that keeps u up at night etc. We put in a ton of effort blocking off the vents, rented fans with huge filter socks for negative air pressure. It's just about impossible to get 100% containment. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here ya go. If I recall, we used 2-3 different primers and then top coated with a SW dryfall. Can't remember what we used on the walls. Probably some Pro Industrial Acrylic or something along those lines.








































































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

PApaints said:


> I'd love to see before and after pics from the sandblast if you have them....And I'd love to hear more about how you handled the job.
> Also curious what blast media you used and size, and what kind of production rate you got out of it if you're willing to share. I've looked at a lot of failing gym ceilings, and have never gotten one that I bid to abrasive blast. Though it's the obvious best answer, most customers have shot it down over price. How did you handle containment and cleanup over a wood gym floor? Did you just plastic and sweep?


Think we pry used coal slag. It works good, but dusty as all get out.

If I did it again, I'd be tempted to use steel shot, or something that doesn't make so much fine dust.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

